# Need D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+ Drivers



## constrictor

Hello to everyone,

I need some help looking for the drivers for my D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+ Wireless card. I went to www.d-link.com but the drivers for this card are for the newer version AirplusExtremeG+ wich is incompatible with mine´s. I need drivers for que AirPlusG+, not for the AirPlusExtremeG+. The operative system is Windows Xp. Thank you all for your time, see you later !

Constrictor


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

and here it is. http://www.dlink.com.sg/products/support.asp?pid=307

had to go to the international site to get that, as it's not a card we can get here in the u.s. it's also not a driver that the u.s. site had.

however, you might mean the "dwl 650+" which is not "extremeplus"
that driver is here: http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWL-650+


----------



## prasanth

constrictor said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I need some help looking for the drivers for my D-Link AirPlusG+ DWL-G650+ Wireless card. I went to www.d-link.com but the drivers for this card are for the newer version AirplusExtremeG+ wich is incompatible with mine´s. I need drivers for que AirPlusG+, not for the AirPlusExtremeG+. The operative system is Windows Xp. Thank you all for your time, see you later !
> 
> Constrictor


----------



## prasanth

Any body got the driver for his. Pls help to send me to my mail id [email protected]

rgds,
Prasanth


----------

